# Mac OS 9.5 (Projet Starlight): mythe ou réalité ?



## groudon41 (30 Mars 2012)

Mac OS 9.5 (Projet Starlight): mythe ou réalité ? ​
c'est la question que je me pose .
j'avais découvert la rumeur en lisant l'histoire de mac sur un veux livre qui traitai de mac os 10.3 . 

Il  disais : Les rumeur de l'automne 2003 laisse entendre que Mac OS 10.4  sortirait fin 2004/début 2005 et intégrerais peut-être l'ultime version  de Classic ( version 9.5 " Starlight " ). Viendrait ensuite Mac os 10.5  en 2006 . ETC,ETC ...

J'avais posté sur macbidouille, mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse...

est-ce resté au stade de rumeur ou a-t-elle été mise au jour ?
si non , qu'auriez-vous pensé d'une éventuelle version comme : quel exigence auriez-vous émise , quel amélioration , ETC ... 

Jattends vos réaction.

après l'installation de os X en gardant os 9, et après un boot sur 9 émulé dans os X, j'ai trouvé un historique d'installation qui par d'un mac os 9.5 ... faudrait que je retrouve le document...
EDIT : je 'ai retrouvé : il s'apelle classic update log.txt
Il est un peut buggé, mais a vrais dire, vu comment j'ai maltraité le disque dur, c'est un miracle qu'il sois encore présent... : 
le lien de download : 
http://s02.worldupload.net/4621333140316-WORLDUPLOAD-.txt

Franchement, c'est étrange...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Mars 2012)

On en est à Lion (10.7) et je pense que Classic est bel et bien finit... depuis un moment.


Peut-être, mais ici, on est dans un forum consacré à Classic et aux vieux Mac, donc, à l'avenir, ce genre de réflexion, tu peux les garder pour toi, merci !


----------



## groudon41 (30 Mars 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> ...
> est-ce resté au stade de rumeur ou a-t-elle été mise au jour ?
> 
> si non , qu'auriez-vous pensé d'une éventuelle version comme : quel exigence auriez-vous émise , quel amélioration , ETC ...
> ...


je parle au passé...
py écrire a cette heure pur dire ca, c'est nul de ta part. *->* Décalage horaire, ça te dit quelque chose ? 23H30 à Paris, ça doit faire 16H30 ou 17H30 à Montréal  
je parle au fan de classic.


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2012)

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cette version là... Je vais faire des recherches dessus tiens!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cette version là... Je vais faire des recherches dessus tiens!



Ne te fatigue pas, elle existe bel et bien, mais ça n'est pas ce à quoi toi et Groudon41 pensez.

Si, sur un Mac capable de démarrer sous OS 9, tu installes Mac OS 9.2.2 d'abord, puis Mac OS X 10.x (avec x = de 0 à 4) ensuite, et enfin que tu désigne le système 9.2.2 précédemment installé comme "environnement Classic", alors, Mac OS X va y ajouter le nécessaire pour que ce "système Mac OS 9" devienne un système "Classic". C'est cet ajout, qui est mis à jour en version 9.5, pas "Mac OS 9", qui lui, reste bien en version 9.2.2 (ou en version 9.2.1, ou en 9.2, ou en 9.1, selon le cas, puisque toutes les versions de Mac OS 9 de la 9.1 à la 9.2.2 peuvent servir d'environnement "Classic") !


----------



## groudon41 (31 Mars 2012)

a okay.
merci, ca faisais un sujet de discutions
Pourtant, dans le log de l'update de classic ( voir plus haut pour le lien de DL de ce fameux fichier.txt), il dit que : 


			
				Classic Update Log.txt  a dit:
			
		

> "Classic" was updated from version FU1-9.2.2 to FU1-9.5.0



9.2.2 étant la version installé sur l'imac g4 en question, pourquoi dit-il qu'il met a jour  9.2.2 pour le passer en 9.5.0(en plus, y'a un .0, c'est p'tet signe d'une possible version supérieure)c'est ca le truc pas logique... 

ps : ca fait longtemps que j'en avais parlé avec pascal77, mais mon cd de mac os 9, c'est bien un cd d'installation de 9.2*.2*universel, pour preuve, j'vien de tout réinstaller a cause d'un problème avec le PB G3 ( poste a venir d&#8217;ailleurs ) et c'est bien mac os 9.2.2 qu'il installe... 
Si j'ai le temps, je prendrais quelque photo...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (31 Mars 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Peut-être, mais ici, on est dans un forum consacré à Classic et aux vieux Mac, donc, à l'avenir, ce genre de réflexion, tu peux les garder pour toi, merci !



Hm, pas la peine de s'énerver, j'ai cru qu'il cherchait à avoir Classic sous Lion...


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Mars 2012)

En tant que tel OS 9.5.0 n'existe pas, seulement pour environnement classic de Mac OS X, classic met à jour les fichiers et le finder qu'il passe en 9.5.0 voila tout


----------



## groudon41 (31 Mars 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Hm, pas la peine de s'énerver, j'ai cru qu'il cherchait à avoir Classic sous Lion...


J'veu pas être méchant, mais si tu a réellement cru sa, apprend a lire, je n'ai jamais parlé de lien... mais de .3 et de .4



-oldmac- a dit:


> En tant que tel OS 9.5.0 n'existe pas, seulement pour environnement classic de Mac OS X, classic met à jour les fichiers et le finder qu'il passe en 9.5.0 voila tout



pourtant il dit bien que le système est passé de 9.2.2 a 9.5.0
...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> pourtant il dit bien que le système est passé de 9.2.2 a 9.5.0
> ...



Pas du tout, il dit que "Classic", est passé en 9.5, or Classic n'est pas le système, Classic, c'est juste l'ensemble d'éléments qui permettent à un système 9 d'être considéré comme une application par OS X, éléments qui resteront parfaitement inertes si tu utilise ce système 9.2.2 comme système de démarrage du Mac !


----------



## groudon41 (1 Avril 2012)

en gros, elle existe sans exister... 
c'et pas une maj complète, juste une mise a jour de classic...


----------



## cdbvs (1 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous, c'est Cdbvs.


C'est super ça, je ne connaissais pas 

Par contre, même si on en est à Lion, il serait franchement intéressant qu'il y ai un développement ultime pour la 9.2.2 native.

J'utilise Win XP sous PC, 9.2.2 et Classic sous 10.4 (e-Mac):

Avec 9.2.2, on a toujours les mêmes problèmes depuis des lustres, à savoir le Flash qui empêche de réaliser des opérations bancaires en lignes (j'ai contacté la Caisse d'Epargne mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse), l'impossibilité de regarder des flux vidéos comme par exemple sur Youtube, des bugs d'incompatibilités avec Acrobat Reader, l'USB limité au 1.1 faute de driver adapté (et ça c'est particulièrement con car il suffirait uniquement d'avoir un driver pour utiliser la version 2) et bien sur aussi un anti-virus à jour (le dernier c'est Norton Antivirus 7.0.2 dernière Màj en 2008).

J'y connais queue d'ale en prog, mais j'ai déjà trouvé des gens intéressés par cette idée d'apporter des mises à jours à ce système. Si un jour un prog pouvait sortir un upgrade, se serait formidable 

Bonne journée et à bientôt.
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2012)

cdbvs a dit:


> Par contre, même si on en est à Lion, il serait franchement intéressant qu'il y ai un développement ultime pour la 9.2.2 native.



Faut pas rêver, 9.2.2 n'a rien à voir avec XP, c'est comme si tu demandais que Microsoft sorte un ultime développement de Windows 98/millenium !

Le système 9 est maintenant vieux de plus de 12 ans, et est l'ultime évolution d'un système qui date de 21 ans maintenant (plus même encore si on considère le "Multi-Finder" du système 6), faut se faire une raison, il ne concerne plus que les collectionneurs !


----------

